# Sanko Steamship files for bankruptcy [ODIN]



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

after months of battling with creditors

More...


----------



## Superlecky (Apr 15, 2006)

Sanko going bankrupt brings a sense of deja vu and memories of 1985 when the same thing happened for exactly the same reason. They should have learnt their lesson the first time around.


----------

